# La. governor warns troops will "shoot and kill"



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

La. governor warns troops will "shoot and kill"

BATON ROUGE, La., Sept 1 (Reuters) - Louisiana Gov. Kathleen Blanco warned rioters and looters in New Orleans on Thursday that National Guard troops are under her orders to "shoot and kill" to end the rampant violence in the city in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina.
Announcing the arrival of 300 Arkansas National Guard troops in New Orleans fresh from service in Iraq, Blanco said, "these troops are battle-tested. They have M-16s and are locked and loaded."

"These troops know how to shoot and kill and I expect they will," she said.

U.S. Rep. Charlie Melancon, a Democrat, said as many as 100 people in his district southeast of New Orleans have died as a by-product of the violence that has gripped the city after Katrina slammed into the region on Monday, causing massive flooding.

Those who died, Melancon said, had been waiting at a warehouse pier along the Mississippi River in Chalmette, Louisiana, to be picked up for evacuation. They had received little food and no water since Monday or Tuesday.

"They were afraid they would have to go through New Orleans (to deliver the supplies)," Melancon said.

Melancon said some of those waiting for pickup died of dehydration in the 90-degree heat that has afflicted the region since Tuesday.

Despair is also affecting those in New Orleans charged with protecting the city, said State Police Superintendent Col. H.L. Whitehorn.

Some New Orleans police officers have resigned rather than face the violence in the city.

"It's my understanding those who have resigned said they have lost everything and it's not worth being shot at and losing their lives," Whitehorn said.

Whitehorn said he did not know the specific number of police officers who have quit their jobs.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*La. governor warns troops will "shoot and kill"...*

*FINALLY!! =D> *
*Rotten SOB's preying on people and trying to profit from a disaster like this.*
*1 shot 1 kill, period.*


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Amen brothers!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I can't even imagine what is going through the officers heads who have resigned. It must be so hard living down there right now. My heart truly goes out to them all...it finally hit me today the severity of this whole mess...


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I understand the looters who are taking food and water, and something to wear. But stealing TVs, Stereos, 15 boxes of Nikes....it doesn't make any sense. By the time they actually get somewhere to sell it (if that's what they're planning on doing), it's going to be ruined. I think they should be more worried about getting out of there alive than stealing stuff from Walmart. It's a truely horrible situation that they're all in, they need to help the rescuers help them. They're making a horrible situation a lot worse.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

badogg88 said:


> I understand the looters who are taking food and water, and something to wear. But stealing TVs, Stereos, 15 boxes of Nikes....it doesn't make any sense. By the time they actually get somewhere to sell it (if that's what they're planning on doing), it's going to be ruined. I think they should be more worried about getting out of there alive than stealing stuff from Walmart. It's a truely horrible situation that they're all in, they need to help the rescuers help them. They're making a horrible situation a lot worse.


 STUPID PEOPLE = Job security! well unless the National Guard gets to them first....


----------

